

Career advice from someone who shouldn't be giving career advice - sleepdev
http://poetic.ly/blog/?p=1137

======
codyguy
Liked the leverage bit. But it's tough getting it right. Guess the trick is to
prevent them from taking you for granted, yet staying within reach so they
don't give up on retaining you. Easier said than done.

